# Oksana - Simple Elegance Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Valentine's Day Special for this pattern and all my patterns in my Etsy Shop through February 14, 2014. Use a coupon code for either 14 percent or 25 percent off.

Elegance coupled with simplicity is the best way to describe the Oksana Hat. The Oksana Hat is a must-have fashion accessory. Boasting a double thick hatband, this is the hat to have on those cold and windy days. The hatband is knit in the moss stitch. It is two layers making it warm and snugly. The simplicity of the crown compliments the texture of the band. This is a wonderful grab-and-go hat that works well for both dressy and casual attire.

If you prefer, you may order directly through me and use PayPal or personal checks. I will then email the pattern in PDF format to you. Please PM me for more details on both options.

$3.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/179208549/knitting-pattern-oksana-simple-elegance?ref=shop_home_active_1

There are two coupon codes

KP14off - 14 percent off your purchase - use this for a total purchase that is less than $24

KP25off25ormore - 25 percent off your purchase - use this for a total purchase of $25 or more.

Before you check out, you must check apply coupon code and enter the code. Be sure that the code is applied before you check out. Coupons are good for all items in my Etsy shop.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

I also accept checks and money orders for patterns.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, I am editing your title to include "KNIT".


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your deigns are gorgeous, loving this color !


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful! May I ask where you buy your buttons? Also, does the coupon work on ravelry?


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Fabulous hat for this never-ending winter!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

hi


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an amazing button collection of super big designer buttons which I purchased at a store that was going out of business. I wish I had gotten more.

The coupon doesn't work on Raverly but I will take a check. I can email the pattern to you. Please PM if you would like to do that.



willi66 said:


> Beautiful! May I ask where you buy your buttons? Also, does the coupon work on ravelry?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I have an amazing button collection of super big designer buttons which I purchased at a store that was going out of business. I wish I had gotten more.
> 
> The coupon doesn't work on Raverly but I will take a check. I can email the pattern to you. Please PM if you would like to do that.


Thanks. Do you mind if I ask what yarn you used? It is beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't mind sharing that information but you probably won't be able to get it. I was looking for a color that I could start designing most of my items in. This happens to be a favorite color of mine. I generally use LB Vanna's Choice for designing because it's a commnon worsted weight and presents good stitch definition. But I was at Joann's and they had a bin of mill end yarn and this was in it. I bought 8 huge skeins of it. There is no brand except "Mill End 400s" and it doesn't have a color and it is mixed fibers of acrylic polyester nylon and wool. It doesn't give percentages.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I don't mind sharing that information but you probably won't be able to get it. I was looking for a color that I could start designing most of my items in. This happens to be a favorite color of mine. I generally use LB Vanna's Choice for designing because it's a commnon worsted weight and presents good stitch definition. But I was at Joann's and they had a bin of mill end yarn and this was in it. I bought 8 huge skeins of it. There is no brand except "Mill End 400s" and it doesn't have a color and it is mixed fibers of acrylic polyester nylon and wool. It doesn't give percentages.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another gorgeous hat...love this pattern and the color. :thumbup:


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful design and color.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So very pretty!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this hat, very pretty!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Grace, do you design in your sleep?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, I do. When I wake up in the morning, I know what I want do knit. It's silly but true.



cdanzinger said:


> Grace, do you design in your sleep?


----------

